

The chip in the iPhone 5s is way more powerful than it needs to be. - jusben1369
http://qz.com/193782/the-chip-in-the-iphone-5s-is-way-more-powerful-than-it-needs-to-be-and-thats-bad-news-for-intel/

======
wtracy
Actual quote from the article:

"Going from a 32-bit to a 64-bit chip architecture means Apple was able to
double the speed of its mobile chip..."

Um, yeah.

The source article is much more interesting:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/7910/apples-cyclone-
microarchi...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/7910/apples-cyclone-
microarchitecture-detailed?_ga=1.228016861.190297862.1394665276)

The A7 appears to have _two to three times the instruction width_ of competing
mobile chips, that is, double or triple the number of logic units per core. If
you have 100% efficient pipelining (always a big if) that _would_ mean two or
three times speedup at the same clock speed.

